# Hyzer's best friend, Sherman.



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute together!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

They are so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hzyer and Sherman are so cute. 

Great to hear they're getting along so well.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Know you are going to really enjoy these two. JRT's don't seem to ever grow up and can keep up with a Golden's playing easily. Both are happy breeds so know there is going to be lots of laughter in your house. 

Welcome Sherman, you are a doll!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

You should take pics of them sitting side by side monthly, just to charter the growth of the Golden!

They are adorable!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

They couldn't be cuter!


NewfieMom


----------



## Hyzerdad (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. They are both a riot. Great idea on the pictures Ruby13. I'm going to try and do that.

Here they are wrestling on the couch.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hyzerdad said:


> Here they are wrestling on the couch.


I hope you don't have all your hopes set on Hyzer making the wrestling team. I don't think his heart in is it. He looks ready to go to sleep in Sherman's headlock. By the way, a headlock must be fun to execute with four legs. Sherman seems to do it quite neatly. Maybe he will make the team!

NewfieMom


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

They love each other. So cute. Maybe I am a worry wart but do you leave the collar on. I had a horrible experience when Mia was a pup and she was playing with her older sister and got her jaw caught in her sisters collar. It was terrifying for all of us. I couldn't get the collar to unsnap because it was so tight with Mia's jaw in it and ran for a scissors. Maybe you don't leave them on but just wanted to tell you what happened to me.


----------



## Hyzerdad (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks. Sherman's we leave on. It's snug and Hyzer has never messed with it. He prefers to chew on Sherman's legs and cheek. 

Hyzer's we do take off for safety. 

Side story - When our Malamute Akira was a pup she fell on her face and came up screaming. Imagine my horror when I look down and her bottom jaw is stuck open and torqued to the left. I grabbed her hand and jaw to try and calm her and it popped back into place. She was fine but scared the beejezus out of us.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What happy little buddies! We love having two for the same reasons, they run and play off a LOT of extra energy so their focus on training is actually better!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Hyzerdad said:


> Thanks. Sherman's we leave on. It's snug and Hyzer has never messed with it. He prefers to chew on Sherman's legs and cheek.
> 
> Hyzer's we do take off for safety.
> 
> Side story - When our Malamute Akira was a pup she fell on her face and came up screaming. Imagine my horror when I look down and her bottom jaw is stuck open and torqued to the left. I grabbed her hand and jaw to try and calm her and it popped back into place. She was fine but scared the beejezus out of us.


Ya I was pretty scared when this happened to Mia. Glad her sister stayed as calm as she did or it could have been much worse.


----------



## Hyzerdad (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's another.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

They are so cute together! Love it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*



Hyzerdad said:


> Here is a picture we took the other day of our GR Hyzer and his new best buddy, Sherman. Sherman is a Jack Russell mix we adopted from the pound.
> 
> This is my first time with two dogs at the same time and it's almost easier than having one as they love playing together. I train them separately but they both know "Sit" so we can do that one together.
> 
> Sherman has actually become a better dog since we got Hyzer. Hyzer is 10 weeks and Sherman is about 15 months. With all the playing Sherman is much calmer than he used to be and a calmer dog is a happier daddy.


Congratulations to you, Hyzer and Sherman. I agree with you about having two dogs, I think it is wonderful!!
Sherman is just adorable!!


----------

